

Ask HN: Do you use easter eggs in your websites/software/etc? - ftfish

Do you guys add easter eggs to your websites&#x2F;web apps&#x2F;software&#x2F;etc?<p>* if you go on my personal website and search my projects for certain keywords (&quot;about&quot;, &quot;hello&quot;, my name and some others), you will see a little description of my site<p>* at my previous job I created some JavaScript automation tools which had a few easter eggs, for example this one product search tool would open a random Youtube video from a list of songs that I liked if you searched for my name<p>* another &quot;app&quot; I made used code names based on names of artists, musicians, political activists etc; if you clicked a specific &quot;empty&quot; area in the toolbar, a website would open that explained where the code name comes from, for example My Awesome Toolbar v2.0 - Emma would open a Google search for Emma Goldman or MAT v4.2 - Kim would open a Youtube page with a Pixies song (Kim as in Kim Deal)<p>I don&#x27;t think any of my colleagues ever discovered the easter eggs, but it was still fun adding them.
======
goldenkey
If you're basket of features is full, then add easter eggs. It's all about
expected value. Most adults don't care about things like easter eggs, they
just want a high quality product/service that ~tickles~ them well.

Relatively speaking, easter eggs go better and are more par for the course
with less serious products like games, google Carmack easter eggs for some
good reading :-)

------
ftfish
Here's an interesting idea:

"I'm a big fan of the Konami code jQuery plugin. On my site, when you put it
in you get a better deal on your VPS."

Not sure if I should include the guy's website, but I'm keeping this in mind
for the next time I'll be ordering something online.

------
dfeltey
Not really my project, but racket, specifically DrRacket has a handful of
easter eggs for various holidays and the birthdays of core developers.

